# fiber images...well they suck



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

i ordered a carbon hood from fiber images after my car was a bit damaged in an accident almost two months ago. they were really cool about everything at first. the day after i ordered it they told me it shipped and that i would have it in a week or so. (they were shipping truck from cali to slc...you'd figure a couple days or so right). well this was on august 23rd. after i never received it within the one to two weeks i tried to contact them by phone, email, and fax. no response. i figured i'd wait, and in the mean time try to get ahold of them every other day. so for a month i just kept doing that (emailing, faxing, and calling them). no response. i didn't want to give up cause i wanted my damn hood! well finally today after almost two months i tried for the last time to contact them...nothing. i called the credit card company and told them to stop payment on the item....to my surprise they told me there were no charges from such a company!? ....so what the hell is going on with fiber images!? does anyone know if they're going out of business or already have...or are they just generally a really shitty company? also...i does anyone have any idea of another company to carries grade a carbon hoods for our b14?


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

did u try ebay.com? they have them at low prices.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

*yeah....*

i found one place on ebay that says they sell them for the b14...they don't list a price for it and they don't list a company name....i wouldn't even doubt if its just fiber images. i aslo can't find out what grade it is. i emailed the seller...he hasn't gotten back to me???


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

try messaging liuspeed, i think thats his name,.he can get ya almost any part u need. i heard he is good


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I've bought two hoods from Fiber Images.
The first time was through Speed Concept in Aloha, Oregon.
The Second time was through Mantaray Motorsports Racing or
www.mmrusa.com

Both times it took close to a month to get the product. Unlike most Honda's, they do not keep the Nissan hoods stocked. So, they have to make them when they are ordered.

If you were never charged, then I guess something went wrong from the begining. Go through a seperate dealer (like MMR ot Motivational) and you should get it in a month or so....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

try aeiperformance.com they have some stuff for our cars


----------

